# SMZ-TMP dosage



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I have the oral suspension...strength is 200mg/40mg per 5 ml. I am going crazy because most the dosages I have found are for the tablets, don't say strength. I have one dosage written down I came across but when doing the math it doesn't seem like nearly enough. Any of you all use it and at what dose?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Never used the suspension. :shrug: Wish I could help but I've only used the tablets and just shove them down the throat. 

Only thing I can tell you is that seems to be half the strength of one of my tablets.. so i'm guessing. And I mean guessing... 10cc per 20lbs and then 5cc per 20lbs the next few days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when my vet gave it to my little buck he gave me a lot to give for such a tiny little thing. If he comes out to do a CVI I will ask him what the dosage is.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

well that sounds closer to what we figured out doing the math based on one of the dosages I found. I think it came out to about 15 ml per 50lbs. I also found it somewhere online at 1 ml per 50 lbs which is obviously a BIG difference and doesn't seem like nearly enough!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 2 lbs is the dose for oral SMZ-TMP. My vet only carries the liquid since it is mainly used for alpacas in our area.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Thanks! Boy, that is a lot to give...sounds like the tablets might be better to get in the future...


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

The tablets I have seen are 800mg/160mg... So 5 mL would be equivalent to 1/4 tablet.


----------



## casportpony (May 9, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> 1cc per 2 lbs is the dose for oral SMZ-TMP. My vet only carries the liquid since it is mainly used for alpacas in our area.


So 20 mg per pound?


----------

